# DIY Root Tabs



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was searching for some better root tabs online, and I ran into this!
http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2374

I'll be looking around to see if I can find anything to do what these guys are doing =) If anyone has try, let me know the results pls!

I take absolutely no credit from this, this is all from MAC (Malaysia Aquascaping Club)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've been tempted to spike my substrate with NPK since i use an inert one. but then i'll need to mess with my EI dosing regime and have to monitor levels more closely, especially when i move plants around. for me, certain plants warrant the use of root tabs, the rest will suffice off of the water column, so the effort vs cost ratio doesn't warrant me to bother. i'd rather trust a slow release commercial root tab over homemade until much more research and open hobbyist study has been done. perhaps ask mr barr what he knows of it, questions like this will spark his interest.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

AHHH!!! Why didn't i check the barr forum! Time to go for a search!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

be sure to report your findings here


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I definitely will, but it's time for bed at the moment! I will do a complete search through google and the barr forums!

As for the start of this, I am curious when the capsule dissolves, does it do anything to the water parameters or fish! And I also found out that GNC locally sells the empty capsules (people use it to fill their own vitamins and supplements)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

depends on the substrate, depth of capsule insertion, and how often you move plants around. I use a sand substrate, so placing it deep as i can would probably have a minor effect on my water column, but i move things around a lot when i introduce new plants


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Found this on the Barr Forums
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7330-Easier-than-gel-caps-adding-osmocoat-the-existing-aquariums
Not much to read, but definitely sounds interesting!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

those ikea stick ice cube trays sound like the perfect size!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I knew you'd be interested in reading that! HAHA!
Only a few problems though. if you dun bury it deep enuff or if the ice doesn't melt soon enuff, I'm definite that it'll float!
Secondly, I fink icecubes won't be as great to insert into the substrate as opose of capsules!

I am reading that alot of people are packing small iron tablets, as it slowly releases into the water! they bury it deep, so it doesn't actually act much as root tabs, instead, they use it as a back up incase of nutrition defficiency!

Well... i'm not sure if I'm gonna do it, cuz i seriously dun see much of the benefits of it in my tank! I only use gravel and Sera root tabs, but to cover a tank that's 4'x1.5'... i think $10 with 20 tablets is more than enuff cover... unless someone else can tell me how much more I can benefit this?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the stick ice cubes are like finger thickness and 6 inches long, you could slide it deep into the substrate then level it under the substrate. think im gonna give this a try, rona should sell osmocote, hopefully the 6 month kind.


----------

